# 1632 tubes over my Crono



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I will let the video speak for itself. Love these little tubes.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That video does indeed speak - thanks for that. Liken' your backyard with the pool filled in. * :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing speeds all look good to me

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Video quality is great. Did you get a new camera?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you used the Chrony without the diffuser's ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Beanflip said:


> Video quality is great. Did you get a new camera?
> [/quote
> I generally use my pocket canon for this stuff. This vid is from a much better camera. It is a Canon HD Vixia HF 100
> it is an excellent camera.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> Have you used the Chrony without the diffuser's ?


No I haven't I see a lot of guys use them without. Is there a difference in results? I guess I need to try it both ways and see huh.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

What ammo?

Thx.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Emitto said:


> What ammo?
> Thx.


I started out with 12MM steel 117 grain then went to 7/16 and 3/8.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used the Chrony without the diffuser's ?
> ...


It works good under the proper conditions . The projectile needs to create a shadow over the two timer sensors .


----------

